# FOR SALE!!



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

2000 Integra GS-R

Well I have been presented the opportunity to upgrade to a slightly larger vehicle, and for it to not really cost me anything more then the vehicle I already have...that is of course if I sell it....

I was at work on Saturday and noticed a 99 Honda CR-V in the wholesale lot at work, and decided to check it out. Turns out it is like brand new on the inside, and I called down to Honda and the one previous owner meticulously dealer maintained the vehicle! So I called up to the sales dept. to see how much they wanted to sell it for (since they don't get much if it goes to auction) and for a hell of a deal it could be mine. I decided it best to drive it for the weekend to see if the dogs liked it...turns out even Sydney liked it (looking out the window for the first time in her life!) It was perfect for what I need, and gets 25 MPG!!! So I decided to go through with the deal...and now I am looking to rehome my car.

I know most people her need larger vehicles, but if you know anyone looking for a small, fuel efficient vehicle, that is sporty and fun to drive...send them my way!!


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

your a import racer too hahaha i have a 97 gsr too... i will never sell it


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

No I'm not...I used to be, but that car was stolen...This car is pure as the driven snow!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I am loyal to my American cars...lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You shouldn't have any problem selling it. Everybody's looking for gas savers right now.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

i would love to have an ole gsr. great cars and easy to work on.


----------

